# OMG! this lavender is killing me!!



## Saltysteele (Sep 13, 2009)

had a friend request a lavender soap.

on rainbow's site, found a blend using lavender 40/42, clary sage and ylang ylang.  This is some STRONG stuff!!  Somebody please tell me the scent mellows a bit.

I don't have a lot of experience with lavender, and may just not be a lavender fan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

It does thank the good lord . I just made one with french lavender , that I thought was going to go out to the garage for awhile .STRONG OMG , it is settling down . I am not a lavender fan , I don't mind it , but not my favorite scent .

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2009)

Lavender always kills me too. I do find if it is cut w/ something melow, like vanilla or lemon, it is actually enjoyable.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 13, 2009)

man, i'm glad to hear that!

it's actually not that bad, when i catch a whiff of it along with a cottonball with poutchouli next to my chair.

while cutting it, it was almost enough to turn my stomach.  blah  

agree, tabitha, in that it's not so bad when sweetened up.  i've also got the blueberry festival going on right now, so the sweetness mixes in and it's not so bad.

thanks for the feedback, gals


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive never been a lavender fan,but don't mind lavandin grosso.It's lighter & sweeter IMO. Funny thing about Lav. I have some curing in my spare room,sitting next to a rose geranium batch,& I SWEAR it's Brut 33! Peeyooo!  
 To me,Lav is old lady,but my 25yo neice just loves it.She thinks lemongrass,& patchouli are old gal scents,so go figure! Generations eh???


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, i hear ya

my mom was over last night, and I, practically gagging, took her a piece of the soap to smell.  

SHE LIKED IT!  wth???

to each their own   :roll:


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 15, 2009)

I am like a cat with catnip when it comes to lavender. I made some soap with FAR too much lavender, and had to tame it down - the EO was making my eyes sting. BUT, I kept a bit for myself for my desk - just to sniff all the time. It helps my sinuses, and makes me feel happy. A good thing with my family around!! LOL!!


----------



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

I've just ordered my first batch of lavender 40/42... how much do you typically use per pound of oil?  I like to mix it with rosemary, but I don't want it to overpower my soap.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## lovethyscent (Oct 20, 2009)

I love lavender 40/42 it's ylang ylang that kills me I just can't stand it lol.

You can use lavender and rosemary 1:1


----------



## soapqueen (Oct 22, 2009)

I made a batch recently with 2.5% (by weight) lavender to oils. Seems about right to me. I really like lavender, and at the above ratio in soap find it quite mellow and sweet. That could of course be because of my generation. Go figure why I call my miniscule soap empire (i.e. pay for my obsession) Nanny's Silly Soap Company  
A great thing about lavender IMHO is that it's good for not fading over time; I mean it will fade a bit, but at least it stays there.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Woodi (Oct 22, 2009)

I use lavender 40/42 a lot - it's my top best seller. I tame it down with patchouli or vanilla; sometimes I add orange eo. I do half and half of a 2-blend mix. I love lavender though.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

CarmenJean said:
			
		

> I am like a cat with catnip when it comes to lavender. I made some soap with FAR too much lavender, and had to tame it down - the EO was making my eyes sting. BUT, I kept a bit for myself for my desk - just to sniff all the time. It helps my sinuses, and makes me feel happy. A good thing with my family around!! LOL!!



Im like that too!!! lol I have huge bottle and a dropper i travel around with lol... mmmmmmmmm I cant get enough of it...rub it all over me before i go to bed... aaaah best way to pass out i feel like im in a field of summer flowers lol...

speaking of which... bout that time!!


----------



## jenn624 (Oct 24, 2009)

The people love tha lavender, I heard more comments about lavender than any other scent I had at the show I was just at. "Do you have lavender stuff?" "What have you got in lavender?" "It's my favorite!" 
Lavender scented stuff was a huge hit last weekend.


----------

